# Lift to St Malo



## SusieandGlenn (Nov 29, 2010)

I am driving to St Malo in France on Monday the 10th if anyone needs a lift. From St Malo there are ferries to the UK and the Channel islands. I am planning to arrive there in the evening of the 11th.
A fuel contribution of 100 euros would be requested.
Please let me know if interested!


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

We are driving from Brittany to Algarve in February...what route are you taking? There seems to be a number of different ways to go....but I am petrified of heights and want to avoid mountain roads so would be grateful for any advice.
Angela


----------



## Lynnalexexander (Mar 4, 2019)

*Lift needed from Portugal to UK*

Where will you leave from?


----------



## Lynnalexexander (Mar 4, 2019)

SusieandGlenn said:


> I am driving to St Malo in France on Monday the 10th if anyone needs a lift. From St Malo there are ferries to the UK and the Channel islands. I am planning to arrive there in the evening of the 11th.
> A fuel contribution of 100 euros would be requested.
> Please let me know if interested!


Where are you going from?


----------



## Lynnalexexander (Mar 4, 2019)

*Lift needed from Portugal to UK*

Where are you going from?


----------

